# Where's the Antenna Lead?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

The dealer failed to reconnect it when they replaced my rear parcel shelf under warranty. Their interior guy had to take the whole backseat apart (including side panel trim) and put it back together again, but he evidently failed to reconnect the antenna, as my AM reception sucks. I thought it would be a quickie thing to fix if I drove by the dealership on my way home today, but now my service guy is telling me the antenna connection is behind one of these side panels, and it won't be "a five-minute job" after all.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry cant help ya


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

You'd think it would be easy to find. When I had the parcel shelf replaced, I also had the windows tinted. I presume the tinter (or someone) had to disconnect the antenna connection to the grid in the rear window, then failed to reconnect it when putting everything back together.

Dang, I'd hate to think they'll have to tear everything apart again!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Driver's side "C" piller trim panel. The panel that runs between the rear window and the rear driver's side quarter glass. Pull that panel and you will see the transmitter box that the antanna should plug into. I have seen these pull out before.
Let us know if that is the problem!:cool


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Driver's side "C" piller trim panel. The panel that runs between the rear window and the rear driver's side quarter glass. Pull that panel and you will see the transmitter box that the antanna should plug into. I have seen these pull out before.
> Let us know if that is the problem!:cool


How the heck do you get behind that panel? I'm always terrified of pulling trim, convinced I'll break some fussy little plastic fastener and the dumb thing will never go back together the same way again.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> How the heck do you get behind that panel? I'm always terrified of pulling trim, convinced I'll break some fussy little plastic fastener and the dumb thing will never go back together the same way again.


Technically your supposed to remove the B-piller trim to get to the fastner for the C-piller(the one you want to remove).BUT if you put your hand on the c-piller trim panel RIGHT ABOVE WHERE THE SEAT BELT IS COMING THROUGH and gently pull, enough of the panel will pop loose for you to access the antenna to see if it is plugged into the module.At this point you should see both.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks. Interesting you would refer to the B-pillar trim. The dealership removed ALL of the rear trim, including that on the B-pillar, to get to the package shelf when I had it replaced. When I picked up the car, my service writer pointed out that when removing the little plastic rivets holding the B-pillar in place, they'd whitened slightly after being flexed. He ordered me a new set and I'm supposed to go back in when they arrive to have them replaced.

Since they have to pop out the existing, damaged plastic rivets, I'll just ask 'em to check the antenna wire at the same time. Keeps me from having to pull on the C-pillar trim, right?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds right to me. I had to remove the interior out of an 05 for a wiring problem before. The interiors are like puzzles. You have to remove one part to get to another.


----------

